# Watermelon acrylic paint



## WatermelonEnthutiast (Jul 15, 2020)

Do anyone have any recommendations on how to paint a blue watermelon?

Edit: Or painting a watermelon blue. I'm not sure yet


----------



## zeldaella (Jun 25, 2020)

Why don't you search on google? You can search with "blue watermelon" or "painting watermelon". Although it has not many ideas but I hope they can help you


----------



## PaintingRed003 (Aug 19, 2020)

I would paint a regular watermelon but swap out your tones for blue tones. I would also do the rind (if not blue) the opposite of blue on the color wheel (since green is the opposite of red for regular watermelons).


----------

